# ¿Qué OCURRIRÁ el 24 de SEPTIEMBRE de 2022?



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Sep 2022)

Según recientes palabras de un parlamentario alemán, será un dia en el que todos recordaremos donde estamos ...

¿A QUE OSTIAS SE REFIERE?







taluec


----------



## daniguzmán (15 Sep 2022)

Cositas.

Talueng


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (15 Sep 2022)

Lloverá por la mañana


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

el 24 de septiembre salen los ryzen.
alemania, ojala quiebre entera y se mueran de hambre


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Sep 2022)

Ya vienen


----------



## tristezadeclon (15 Sep 2022)

la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)

sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa

por si fuera poco serviría tb para reafirmar la recientemente creada religión oficial del sistema, el ecologetismo, no mas nucleares, lo q supondría una crisis económica bestial (quiebras masivas de empresas gigantescas) q justificaría el famoso gran reinicio (sobre todo monetario)

ultimamente me ha dado por pensar q los rusos tb están metidos en el ajo, lo de q hayan tardado meses en cortarle la luz a los ucranianos es un descojone, la guerra de ucrania en conjunto es rara rara rara


----------



## VittorioValencia (15 Sep 2022)

El 24 levantan las sanciones y ponen a funcionar el NS2.


----------



## Javito68 (15 Sep 2022)

Para primero de mes era cuando iban a sacar al ejercito a pasear, no?


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Sep 2022)

Yaceré y cumpliré con una chortina y su madre de mi pueblo.

Óyeme, hágase y cúmplase


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Sep 2022)

24/09
24+9=33


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (15 Sep 2022)

Alimañas de Alimaña van a entrar en pánico cuando colapsen el banco central Uropedorro. Aluego otras desgracias paralelas venirán y a todos nos afectarán. A la Bon der Follen se le ve pletórica con su traje -bandera.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (15 Sep 2022)

yo apuesto a que iniciaran los primeros cortes del sistema electrico


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

24 de Septiembre de 2022: Todos los eventos


24 de Septiembre de 2022: Todos los eventos. Todos los eventos CuandoPasa.com




www.cuandopasa.com


----------



## Karlb (15 Sep 2022)

Alonso a Ferrari.


----------



## Djokovic (15 Sep 2022)

El 24 de Septiembre está relacionado con el 8 de Septiembre :










todo está relacionado con el próximo ocho de septiembre: torres gemelas,coronavirus...


Probablemente no pase nada ese dia pero los números están ahí : El 8 de Septiembre es el día en que nació la Virgen María La clave está en el número 28 y en otros como iremos viendo 28 es 7x4 El 74 es el número más importante de la creación como demostraremos exhaustivamente al final de este...




www.burbuja.info





8+8 = 16 días después








pronto será el 88 aniversario de la Revolución de Octubre en 1934 (dia clave 2/10/2022)


¿Fin de la Pandemia? ¿Muerte de Putin? ¿reactivación del Procés catalán? ¿Aliens? Quién sabe https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revoluci%C3%B3n_de_1934#:~:text=La%20Revoluci%C3%B3n%20de%201934%20o,de%20la%20Segunda%20Rep%C3%BAblica%20Espa%C3%B1ola Mi intuición me señala el 2 de Octubre como la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Höft (15 Sep 2022)

Yo lo se, pero quiero ver vuestras caras de sorpresa.


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

Si es cierto que les gusta la numerologia pero sacar numeros que buscamos es facil.
24-9-2022
2+4=*6* 9 invertido* 6* 2+0+2+2=*6 666*
A saber


----------



## MITIO (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ultimamente me ha dado por pensar q los rusos tb están metidos en el ajo, lo de q hayan tardado meses en cortarle la luz a los ucranianos es un descojone, la guerra de ucrania en conjunto es rara rara rara



Es que TODO lo que ocurre es RARO,RARO,RARO...

Como habrás podido ver, leer y escuchar sobre todo lo que está ocurriendo:

-" Ha sido la X más nosequé de los ultimos XXXX años..."
- "Ha sido el XX más nosecuantos desde que se tienen registros..."
-"Ha sido la XXX más nosecomo desde hace XXXaños..."

Ese extraordinario aplicado a todo.
Y, qué RARO que TODAS ESAS COSAS QUE NO SE CONOCIAN DESDE décadas, años, siglos... SUECEDEN CONJUNTAMENTE EN EL PLAZO DE DOS O TRES AÑOS.

Hay que joderse.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (15 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Según recientes palabras de un parlamentario alemán, será un dia en el que todos recordaremos donde estamos ...
> 
> ¿A QUE OSTIAS SE REFIERE?
> 
> ...



24-9-2022

24+9+2+2+2 = 39

39 = 3 y 9

9 = 6 al revés 

39 = 36

36 = tres 6

666

*LA QUE SE VIENE PUEDE SER MVY GORDA*


----------



## CaraCortada (15 Sep 2022)

Anuncio oficial de la quiebra del DB? Si eso está en el calendario secreto mas de uno lo sabe.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (15 Sep 2022)

Pues que ese día seguiréis siendo pajilleros vírgenes absolutamente fracasados en su mayor parte chimpancels sudacas jajajajajajaja Y al día siguiente también jajajajajajaja


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Sep 2022)

No sé, la expansión de Wrath of The Lich King es el 26 de septiembre.


----------



## MagicPep (15 Sep 2022)

vendran los aliens y nos diran que tenemos que hacer restricciones: duchanos una vez a la semana, comer grillos... etc ... o si no se veran obligados a arrasar a todos los paises occidentales

(luego descubriremos que los aliens eran chechenos disfrazados y que nos la metieron doblada como la covid)


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Sep 2022)

Nos cortan la luz y empieza el Mad Max.


----------



## El Pionero (15 Sep 2022)

La segunda llegada de Hitler?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 Sep 2022)

¿Fuente de la noticia?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Sep 2022)

Será el día del Arrebatamiento sexuar


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

Los simpsons temporada 24 capitulo 9.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Sep 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Los simpsons temporada 24 capitulo 9.











Astrónomos de Ucrania dicen que detectaron gran actividad ovni sobre Kiev


El espacio aéreo de Ucrania ha estado ocupado este año, esa es la naturaleza de la guerra. Pero los científicos del país están mirando al cielo y viendo algo que no esperaban: una cantidad desmesurada de ovnis, según un nuevo …




mysteryplanet.com.ar


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas pero pon el enlace del hilo donde se habla del 24 de septiembre y del parlamentario. O la noticia del parlamentario y sus declaraciones


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas pero pon el enlace del hilo donde se habla del 24 de septiembre y del parlamentario. O la noticia del parlamentario y sus declaraciones





Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> ¿Fuente de la noticia?


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Sep 2022)

Invadirá Polonia.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Sep 2022)

Yo por si acaso VOY AVRIENDO JRANDE

AVRIIIC AVRIIIIC


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

Algo asi deberia tener minimo la embergadura del 11s ,cualquiera que no fuera muy pequeño recuerda donde estaba en ese momento.

*"Estimados colegas, este 24 de septiembre de 2022 será un día que permanecerá en nuestra memoria como un día que diremos, recuerdo exactamente dónde estaba".*


----------



## Evil_ (15 Sep 2022)

“Este 24 de septiembre de 2022 será un día que recordaremos y vamos a decir sobre este día en el futuro que recuerdo dónde estaba cuando recibí la noticia de la guerra en Ucrania”. Sí, lo leiste bien. En su intensidad, Merz habló mal: en realidad dijo "septiembre" en lugar de "febrero". ¿La rima obvia con "Diciembre" de Roosevelt provocó este desliz? Unas frases más tarde utilizó la palabra “infamie” – infamia – para describir las acciones rusas contra Ucrania.
*








Germany’s Pearl Harbor Moment


Biden’s ineffectual blustering (as Putin probably saw it) was one thing. Half-hearted financial measures (as he may have assumed) – so what? But – German rearmament? Quite another matter. Perhaps one consequence of the Ukraine invasion that the Moscow spider failed to account for?




www.forbes.com




*


----------



## Adelaido (15 Sep 2022)

Ola de frío como la de 2019.


----------



## Guaguei (15 Sep 2022)

se referira al guano como no podia ser de otra forma y con frio mucho frio


----------



## Sardónica (15 Sep 2022)

ME HUELE A POSIBLE ATENTADO DE FALSA BANDERA EN ENGLAND.

Y Chaaaaals iniciando la III Guerra Mundial.


Solo hay que ver esto







Y LO HIJO PUTA Y BRASAS QUE ES EL OREJAS CON SU EJÉRCITO MUNDIAL.


----------



## kabeljau (15 Sep 2022)

Ya está, aparece el planeta Hercólibus, ese que andaba errante por esos mundos.


----------



## MITIO (15 Sep 2022)

António se casa con Putin. Begoña es nombrada Reina de Inglaterra y Biden presidente del FC Barselona.
Y vuelve la pas y la electrisidad a nuestros hogares.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (15 Sep 2022)

Billy, amego, el día 24 te invito a Novosibirsk.
Entre txupito y txupito de vodka, asistiremos a cosas chulísimas


----------



## Euron G. (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la guerra de ucrania en conjunto es rara rara rara



Por fin alguien que piensa en este condenado foro. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Tocomotxo (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...



Lo que podrian justificar es un nuevo confinamiento en europa, debido al polvo radioactivo.


----------



## Adelaido (15 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Astrónomos de Ucrania dicen que detectaron gran actividad ovni sobre Kiev
> 
> 
> El espacio aéreo de Ucrania ha estado ocupado este año, esa es la naturaleza de la guerra. Pero los científicos del país están mirando al cielo y viendo algo que no esperaban: una cantidad desmesurada de ovnis, según un nuevo …
> ...



Decían que un asteroide pasaría por la tierra para 2022.


----------



## Tocomotxo (15 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> 24-9-2022
> 
> 24+9+2+2+2 = 39
> 
> ...



Que vamos a flipar vamos


----------



## Pajirri (15 Sep 2022)

muchos de la pagina seguiran siendo virgenes y dabuti seguira chupandole al negro.


----------



## davitin (15 Sep 2022)

Será alguna gilipollez, si no no lo habrían anunciado.

O eso o cierran burbuja ese día.


----------



## simenthal (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...



No des ideas por favor


----------



## simenthal (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...



Y tan rara , aún no he entendido pq los rusos no lanzan misiles o usan aviones para impedir los suministros de la OTAN ....a ver si alguien me da una explicación verosímil


----------



## coleccionador (15 Sep 2022)

Que va a pasar.............................
Que saldrá el sol y se volverá a poner


----------



## Can Cervecero (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kenthomi (15 Sep 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Que vamos a flipar vamos



Puesssss de puta madre bro brutal


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Sep 2022)

Es la Mercè. La fiesta mayor de Barcelona.


----------



## scalibu (15 Sep 2022)

Comienza una pandemia, nos encierran tres meses y nos intentan envenenar con matarratas?


----------



## John Smmith (15 Sep 2022)

coleccionador dijo:


> Que va a pasar.............................
> Que saldrá el sol y se volverá a poner



No para todos.


----------



## kicorv (15 Sep 2022)

El 24 de septiembre, alemanes, británicos y escondenavos dejarán “algo” para que los jóvenes puedan comprarse una casa en España. Y con algo me refiero a que no van a comprarlas todas ellos o sus fondos de inversión. Algo dejarán.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (15 Sep 2022)

Antonio dirá su primera verdad.


----------



## Thyr (15 Sep 2022)

Pazuzu nos va a preñar el alma.


----------



## Kukulkam (15 Sep 2022)

El tema nuclear de LA central esa me ha gustado , o un nuke sobre alguna ciudad europea, algo así cuadra

Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reno Renardo (15 Sep 2022)

Entramos en otoño.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (15 Sep 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Alonso a Ferrari.



Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Sep 2022)

Alguna central nuclear sufrira un escape. Todos nos acojonaremos y asi el NOM TENDRA ESCUSA PARA CERRAR TODAS LAS CENTRALES NUCLEARES APROVECHANDO EL MIEDO DE LA GENTE PARA QUE NOS DEN MAS POR CULO ENERGETICAMENTE


----------



## Djokovic (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Narbaiza (15 Sep 2022)

Carlos III abdicará, y dará paso a su hijo Guillermo, que será el próximo Anticristo.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Sep 2022)

rebajas en alcampo para comprar calcetines


----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (15 Sep 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Algo asi deberia tener minimo la embergadura del 11s ,cualquiera que no fuera muy pequeño recuerda donde estaba en ese momento.
> 
> *"Estimados colegas, este 24 de septiembre de 2022 será un día que permanecerá en nuestra memoria como un día que diremos, recuerdo exactamente dónde estaba".*



Eso iba a decir. Por edad me acuerdo que hacia ese dia.

Pero mirando la astrologia no hay buenos alineamientos ese dia.

El 24 de octubre si es mas preocupante. Hay alineamientos que hablan de algo a nivel economico.


----------



## Sardónica (15 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...



Putin es un Global Leader del FEM como Trudeau o Macron.

Están TODOS en el ajo. Esa guerra es la excusa para tirar todo el sistema económico industrial. No gas no petróleo. Europa se hunde y gran reseteo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (15 Sep 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Y tan rara , aún no he entendido pq los rusos no lanzan misiles o usan aviones para impedir los suministros de la OTAN ....a ver si alguien me da una explicación verosímil



Por que todo es una obra de teatro. Nadie saca los pies del tiesto (aunque nos parezca).


----------



## M4rk (15 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> 24/09
> 24+9=33
> 
> 
> ...



No funciona así. Hay que reducir primero:
2+4=6
6+9=15
5+1=6
El año es 2022, que reduce a 6.
O sea, 66. Un doble 33 tete, nos vamos a cagar tanto, será tal el rebose de caca, que tendrá que salir por la boca.


----------



## simenthal (15 Sep 2022)

Pues lo vuelvo a poner , es posible que se invierten nuestros polos magnéticos . Esta la cosa a puntito , van acelerando y el sol y todo el universo también han acelerado sus movimientos 
Cuando se inviertan caerán el electromagnetismo y dejaremos de percibir el espectro óptico ya que no habrá fotones . 
Como dice la profecía serán 2 o 3 días sin luz o con otra quizá y ojalá sirva esto para que podamos conocer que este mundo es mucho más de lo que creemos . Recordad que solo vemos una pequeña parte de la realidad circundante.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Sep 2022)

No va a pasar una mierda....y lo sabèis


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

No va a pasar nada, como de costumbre


----------



## ferro a fondo (15 Sep 2022)

En otro jilo, apuntan al 25 como día del colapso (tal vez a cuenta de lo que ocurra el 24?)

BO POLNY: «El crack financiero mundial tendrá lugar el 25 de septiembre…¡Su intensidad sacudirá todo el planeta! Tu actual modo de vida se hará añicos




harrysas dijo:


> BO POLNY: "El crack financiero mundial tendrá lugar el 25 de septiembre... ¡Su intensidad sacudirá todo el planeta! Tu actual modo de vida se hará añicos!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Sep 2022)

La OTAN iniciará una operación Barbarroja 2.0. Es improbable , lo sé , pero a los locos que nos tienen desgobernados ganas no les faltan. Hay que prepararse para cualquier escenario.


----------



## Tocomotxo (15 Sep 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Puesssss de puta madre bro brutal



BROOOOOTAL


----------



## 917 (15 Sep 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Lloverá por la mañana



Y por la tarde, paseo.


----------



## CocoVin (16 Sep 2022)

Enviaran a la luftwaffe contra los rusos en una soprendente blitzkrieg.


----------



## Khazario (16 Sep 2022)

Ya se joder!! SIMAGO vuelve a abrir sus puertas en España!!


----------



## Tocomotxo (16 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Antonio dirá su primera verdad.



Antes se acaba el universo


----------



## BlackFriar (16 Sep 2022)

Atentado de falsa bandera que dará pie a una declaración de guerra formal contra Rusia. ¿Un magnicidio tal vez?
¿Biden? ¿Trump? ¿Putin? ¿Zelensky?

¿Ha sido informado el camarada bergoglio al respecto por sus colegas masones y de ahí sus advertencias de esta semana de que nos encaminamos a una guerra total?

¿Los países y mandatarios díscolos tipo Hungría tendrán algo que temer por parte de la UE que podría verse beneficiada por su desaparición o ataque?

¿Porque von den charen dijo el otro día “nuestra energía” como si el gas o el petróleo fuera un recurso natural de Europa? ¿O se refería más bien con esta expresión a alguien más, alguien detrás de las bambalinas o grupo organizado que considera que todos los recursos de la tierra son “suyos”?

Demasiadas preguntas y muy pocas respuestas. Ya veremos qué ocurre el día 24 y los días anteriores y posteriores a esa fecha…


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (16 Sep 2022)

Todos muertos.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Rextor88 (16 Sep 2022)

Aliens?


----------



## Carlitosalcaraz (16 Sep 2022)

Voy a exhar un polvo?


----------



## DOM + (16 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...



Son todos amigos.
Si putin tiene que hacer de malo para occidente y dios para los otros pues genial, esta en su cargo y sueldo.

Y los tontos apoyando a "su" bando como si fueran equipos de futbol.

Solo los putos remeros sufrimos las guerras a ver si la gente se da cuenta ya coño.

Todo dentro del tablero nada fuera. Coño a ver si se enteran ya.


----------



## Sibarita (16 Sep 2022)

Puede no ser el 24.

Podría ser el 19. Dice que recordarás claramente qué estabas haciendo… puede ser que viendo en directo el funeral y que con cámaras y con personalidades y mandatarios del mundo entero “pase” algo?

Van a aprovechar el circo de ese día para algo más?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1192519


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*NADA*
*POR QUE TRUNC TIENE RALLY ESE DIA*
*ASI QUE NADA RARO *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

QUE NO, QUE ERA BROMAAA

VAIS A MORI TODO 1.001 MILLONES DE VECES O MAS






* MATTHEW Bissanti * @markerdragon  



1 day ago 



In response MATTHEW Bissanti to his Publication 




22) Gone girl - September 23rd is used twice depicting the date of the disappearance

23) Video Florence and the machine "we will drag bodies to the ground - Watch stops at 9:23

24) Video Called 23 9-23 is in the video 9 times

25) Video Rhianna called 7/11 Jewish calendar is 9-24 - Her latest video has 923 on the license plates

26) Video Black Eyed Peas - Calendar of the month of Someday with the 23rd of September

27) Video Tainted Love – An asteroid hits earth and then they show the horoscope with the date 9/23

28) Drakes album "Nothing was the same" Released on 9/23 with pics of shirts with this on it

29) Song by Israel Vibrations -September 24th is mentioned as the great tribulation Fulfillment of the Holy Prophecy

30) TV Heroes reborn - Persecution of the church begins 9/23

31) In the video game residence evil - the invasion begins 9/23 


1 day ago In response MATTHEW Bissanti to his Publication 




0) Movie - Tomorrow land - Disaster strikes on September 23rd

11) TV NCIS - Last man standing was the episode "Do they know 9/23?" "No"

12) Movie "23" - Jim Carrey mentions the date September 23rd as the day that hell arrives

13) TV - Sleepy hallow - September 23rd a new dimension is opened

14) Movie - Ghost Busters - The evil is released September 23rd

15) This is the end - Seth Rogen - Paparazzi video recorder says date 9-23 the rapture happens and

16) Movie Pandemic - Hits the east coast 9/23

17) Movie labyrinth evil consumes the world at 9:23

18) Movie Lost - Plane crashes on a remote island on September 22nd.

19) Movie Castaways - Starring Tom Hanks - Driver’s license of dead pilot says 9-23

20) Taco Bell Commercial - Escaping a concentration camp on 923

21) Guinness Beer commercial - If you keep an open mind you'll discover dark secrets Stop watch stops at 9:23 



[Forwarded from Sarah Connor Canadian Patriot (Sarah Connor)]
1) TV 3rd Rock from the sun - A meteor is scheduled to hit the planet in September of 2015

2) TV - Big Bang Theory - Asteroid strike September 23rd

3) Movie - Volcano - 9/23 next to the cross in the movie an asteroid hits the earth on 9/23

4) Movie - Seeking a friend for the end of the world - An Asteroids strikes on September 22nd-23rd and ends the world

5) Movie - Julia & Julia Sept 23 a meteor striking the earth

6) Movie - Deep Impact - Starring Morgan Freeman - He says the asteroid would strike 9-22 Lotto numbers are 923

7) Movie - Evan Almighty - Starring Steve Carrol - The date of the flood is September 22nd

8) Movie - Knowing - the date of September 22nd and 23rd the earth is destroyed by a solar flare

9) Movie - Little shop of horrors - September 23rd an event that will encounter a deadly threat to Human’s existence

cont in comments


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

23 24 DE SEPTIEMBRE 
Moultrie Patriot


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

Y ENCIMA EL VINCENT OS APAGA EL INTERRUPTOR SWITCH ESE


AHORA SI QUE SI CONFIRMADO
sercorimo ...​ 
  ​ 

CONFIRMADO QUE NO PASA NADA COMO SIEMPRE​


----------



## mirym94 (16 Sep 2022)

Mucho ruido y pocas nueces, cuando pase algo pasará no quiero preocuparme de lo que venga.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Sep 2022)

Fuente?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

Secular Movies and Music Message of September 23 — Eternity Soon


September 23rd in the movies... how many coincidences does there need to be before it becomes a pattern of design?




www.eternitysoon.com





HUMO
PASARA LO MISMO QUE SIEMPRE

NADA.
ADEMAS HA SALIDO EN LOS SINCMSOMPS : QUE NO PASA NADA

ASI QUE CONFIRMAO
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

Por que ya sabeis que losSINCMSOMPSsiemporeaciertam


----------



## matias331 (16 Sep 2022)

Perdonenme los numerologos, historiadores paranormales, cuentistas ufo, periodistas alucinados, .. y ........y ........ pero no va a pasar NADA, ..... Todo Burbujero que se precie, sabe que es OCTUBRE, lo demas es falso, bamba, fraude, falaz, error, inexacto, expureo, apocrifo ...... etc.


----------



## Jotagb (16 Sep 2022)

Putin tira un petardazo


----------



## superloki (16 Sep 2022)

Cuando dan fechas concretas, a mi me da la impresión de que están queriendo desviar la atención de otras cosas. Es como el prestidigitador que te hace mirar una de sus manos mientras hace los cambios con la otra. No creo que pase nada, pero claramente consiguen crear mucha expectación por "algo" de lo que no tenemos ni idea. Nos mantienen ocupados divagando. A mi me preocupa más las cosas que no vemos venir y que seguramente ya están haciendo a nuestras espaldas...


----------



## Tercios (16 Sep 2022)

Trese millone de naveh de antarcherán etc


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Sep 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> ME HUELE A POSIBLE ATENTADO DE FALSA BANDERA EN ENGLAND.
> 
> Y Chaaaaals iniciando la III Guerra Mundial.
> 
> ...



Por no hablar de que la nueva primera ministra dijo, 2 veces, que estaba preparada y dispuesta para utilizar bombas nucleares si era menester.
Y la gente en plató aplaudiendo


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Cuando dan fechas concretas, a mi me da la impresión de que están queriendo desviar la atención de otras cosas. Es como el prestidigitador que te hace mirar una de sus manos mientras hace los cambios con la otra. No creo que pase nada, pero claramente consiguen crear mucha expectación por "algo" de lo que no tenemos ni idea. Nos mantienen ocupados divagando. A mi me preocupa más las cosas que no vemos venir y que seguramente ya están haciendo a nuestras espaldas...



Las cosas gordas son con nocturnidad y alevosía y ya cuando es irreversible, es cuando nos enteramos


----------



## Sonico (16 Sep 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Cositas.
> 
> Talueng



¿Otra tormenta solar, otro crack mundial, otro meteorito?... esto ya cansa joder.
Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces oh Dios mío


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (16 Sep 2022)

El verdadero sexo de Begoño no se puede ocultar por más tiempo


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Sep 2022)

Excelente aportación.

¿Entonces es un lapsus sacado de contexto para meter miedo?


----------



## Sardónica (16 Sep 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Por no hablar de que la nueva primera ministra dijo, 2 veces, que estaba preparada y dispuesta para utilizar bombas nucleares si era menester.
> Y la gente en plató aplaudiendo



Por la luna podría suceder por la noche con luna llena.
La luna llena de septiembre fue el 10, el día del funeral de la reina lagarta.


----------



## Marcus Furius Porcinus (16 Sep 2022)

El 24 de septiembre se procederá al cambio de Era, donde, igual que se hizo con el calendario gregoriano, se adelantarán 10 días los relojes.

Comenzará Octubre, comenzará la Era burbujera, comenzará el GUANO....


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Sep 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> El verdadero sexo de Begoño no se puede ocultar por más tiempo



se va a empalmar en directo para toda españa


----------



## Tagghino (16 Sep 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la famosa central nuclear ucraniana podría volar por los aires, con lo q ello implicaría (detallito de q toda la élite ucraniana está fuera del pais desde hace meses)
> 
> sería el colofón ferpecto, así podrían justificar los futuros millones de muertos europeos por las vacunas trasladando la culpa a la central nuclear, o lo q es lo mismo a putin, el malo maloso de la peli, aunq seguirían teniendo dificil el justificar el aumento de muertes fuera de europa
> 
> ...


----------



## 917 (16 Sep 2022)

Carlitosalcaraz dijo:


> Voy a exhar un polvo?



Saca la cartera y aciertas


----------



## 917 (16 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Fuente?



Pues sólo faltaría que la hubiera, tio. Esto es Burbuja.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (16 Sep 2022)

Si no son los aliens no me interesa


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Sep 2022)

Fin del hilo


----------



## Negroponte (16 Sep 2022)

No creo que pase nada especial.

Lo creo porque las cosas gordas se mantienen en máximo secreto para que pillen a todos en la taza del váter. Que se enteren los diputados alemanes... que sólo cagan un poco más alto que el Paco-Manfred medio, no me inspira mucha confianza.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Sep 2022)

Un satelite ruski le va a pegar tal hostia a la ISS, que va a acabar estrellandose contra el Bundestag.
El petardo se va a escuchar hasta en Villanueva del fresno, provincia de Badajoz.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (16 Sep 2022)

Embapé ficha por el medrí....


----------



## visaman (16 Sep 2022)

seres violado por una horda de multiculturales y cogerás el sidrac


----------



## AMP (16 Sep 2022)

Putin la palma.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (16 Sep 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Algo asi deberia tener minimo la embergadura del 11s ,cualquiera que no fuera muy pequeño recuerda donde estaba en ese momento.
> 
> *"Estimados colegas, este 24 de septiembre de 2022 será un día que permanecerá en nuestra memoria como un día que diremos, recuerdo exactamente dónde estaba".*



Sale el IPhone 15 sin avisar.


----------



## ciberobrero (16 Sep 2022)

Inversión de polos?


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Sep 2022)

Algo relaccionado con lqs nucleares.


----------



## dinio amol (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## antiglobalista (16 Sep 2022)

Nada como siempre que se pregunta por una fecha concreta


----------



## silent lurker (16 Sep 2022)

Hasta que no saquen STALKER 2 y me lo acabe , aquí no va a pasar nada pacocalíptico.

Tantos años esperando y me lo vais a joder.
No, no, ni de coña.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Sep 2022)

Que Colau pondrá Barcelona patas parriba por la cursa de la mercė 

Y no se podrá ir a ninguna parte ni en transporte público


----------



## sasuke (16 Sep 2022)

los funcionarios de prisiones van a la huelga


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

__





¿Qué OCURRIRÁ el 24 de SEPTIEMBRE de 2022?


Embapé ficha por el medrí....




www.burbuja.info









* Carole Parnell *@MagaMutt 52 minutes ago 


*DON'T EVER FORGET*










Carole Parnell


DON'T EVER FORGET




anonup.com


----------



## Djokovic (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

IMAGEN DE HOY MISMO : CAPITOL HILL 



* Angie Mac * @AngieMac 








Angie Mac


‍♀️




anonup.com





EL CAPITOLIO | CONGRESO | SENADO| LO QUE SEA : LLEVAN " DE OBRAS" PERFECTAMENTE 2 AÑOS
TAPADOS CON COSAS | VALLADOS | Y CON PINTA DE SEMI AVANDONADO ( POR LAS PINTAS )


----------



## Bud_Spencer (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## aron01 (16 Sep 2022)

Que a la momia masónica inglesa le seguirán comiendo su coño embalsamado los medios aunque ya esté enterrada a calicanto.


----------



## Evil_ (16 Sep 2022)

" Este es el día antes de Rosh Hashaná y el final de Shmita. Esto no significará nada para la mayoría de los que lean esto, pero los principales eventos financieros y de cambio mundial ocurren durante este tiempo. "


----------



## Don Silverstein (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Orífero (16 Sep 2022)

Una pena que sólo se pueda agradecer una vez. Es acojonante que haya que escarbar tanto hasta en Burbuja para encontrar algo de información veraz.




Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fin del hilo



Fin del hilo y de las taquicardias generalizadas.
Aclarado el misterio.

De todas formas, seguimos con la espada de Damocles sobre la cabeza.


----------



## Matafachas (16 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Según recientes palabras de un parlamentario alemán, será un dia en el que todos recordaremos donde estamos ...
> 
> ¿A QUE OSTIAS SE REFIERE?
> 
> ...



Se brefiere a un ATAQUE NUCELAR de la NATO a las CENTRALES NUCELARES UKRONANZIS para que, ademas de POBRES, nos quedemos CALVOS. La NATO nos quiere POBRES, CALVOS y FELICES.

PD: Por supuesto, culparan a la HORDA TURKOMONGOLA del ataque.


----------



## simenthal (16 Sep 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Inversión de polos?



Es lo más probable


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Sep 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Es lo más probable



Inversión pero no de 180°, sino de unos 90°. Uno de los polos quedará en la India y el otro cerca de Chile.


----------



## simenthal (17 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Inversión pero no de 180°, sino de unos 90°. Uno de los polos quedará en la India y el otro cerca de Chile.



Pues no hablo con certeza pq no soy astrofísico , pero escuchando atentamente recuerdo haber entendido que la inversión sería completa e tardaria 2 o 3 días para restablecerse . Hablo del polo natural magnético del planeta . Pasarián más cosas chulas de todas formas..........te lo puedes imaginar ??


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (17 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yaceré y cumpliré con una chortina y su madre de mi pueblo.
> 
> Óyeme, hágase y cúmplase



Que así se escriba.
Qué así se cumpla.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Doctor Wax (17 Sep 2022)

Se independiza Cataluña otros ocho segundos

Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Djokovic (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## SOY (17 Sep 2022)

En el siguiente video la banda "Israel Vibration" cuenta que el día 24 de Septiembre fue el día del "incidente". Hablan de Babilonia y de fuerzas brutales y de que lo que pasó el 24/9 fue lo necesario para el cumplimiento de la "profecía". En una de las estrofas dicen: "somos los que pasarón por gran tribulación, así que vamos a llevarlos a ellos a la vergüenza y a la confusión por lo que ellos hicieron sin causa". Suena a venganza. La canción es bastante siniestra. Al final de la canción dicen que fue la noche número 24 de septiembre, es decir, la noche del 23 al 24.








.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Stranger34 (17 Sep 2022)

Va a pasar que el dia anterior tengo que fichar en el INEM


----------



## Stranger34 (17 Sep 2022)

Además estos hijos de puta dicen una fecha, pero no es la exacta, lo que sea pasara 3,4,5, dias edspues

Y nadie lo asociará a lo que dijo el pavo ese


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Sep 2022)

joder con el lapsus lingue...como se ha extendido....


----------



## Chihiro (17 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Fin del hilo



Para cuatro días que faltan yo lo dejaría abierto. 

De todas formas, a mi me parece realmente extraño confundir el mes de febrero con el de septiembre. Quizás te puedes equivocar pensando que aún estás en Enero, o incluso creer que ya estás en Marzo, ¿pero Septiembre?, eso es como si confundes la fiestas de San Fermín con la Navidad.

Solo me cuadra que antes del discurso hubiese hablado con alguien sobre algún tema a tratar en Septiembre y ahí metió la pata, pero incluso en alemán, son lo suficientemente diferentes como para equivocarse en eso (Februar - September).

No creo que ocurra nada ese día, ni siquiera en Octubre, pero tengo la impresión de que nos han dejado el verano libre para que lo disfrutemos porque es posible que sea el último verano normal.


----------



## etsai (17 Sep 2022)

-Primera evidencia de vida alienígena

-Primera evidencia de vida INTELIGENTE alienígena

-Corralito

No creo que sea un atentado tipo 11-S porque ya lo han anunciado con antelación, lo que levantaría muchas sospechas.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Sep 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Pues no hablo con certeza pq no soy astrofísico , pero escuchando atentamente recuerdo haber entendido que la inversión sería completa e tardaria 2 o 3 días para restablecerse . Hablo del polo natural magnético del planeta . Pasarián más cosas chulas de todas formas..........te lo puedes imaginar ??



Hay un tipo en Twitter que profetiza catástrofes basándose en la Biblia y dijo que la inversión sería debida a que un planetoide se acerca lo suficiente como para que la gravedad haga girar el eje magnético N/S. Pero si lo piensas sería un poco culo unas horas o unos días, luego, igual daría, es algo que ya ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia. 

Este fulano decía que sería un giro en torno a los 90 grados con respecto a lo que hay ahora. Pero no solo el magnético, sino el eje de rotación también. Esto haría que la India estuviera en un polo Norte. A cagar al iceberg en vez de a la playa.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (17 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> -Primera evidencia de vida alienígena
> 
> -Primera evidencia de vida INTELIGENTE alienígena
> 
> ...



EuroCorralito podría ser.

Es el próximo sábado.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Un satelite ruski le va a pegar tal hostia a la ISS, que va a acabar estrellandose contra el Bundestag.
> El petardo se va a escuchar hasta en Villanueva del fresno, provincia de Badajoz.



Para pegarle una hostia a la ISS tiene que caer en Nevada, que es donde está el plató.

El de Marte lo acaban de localizar está en una isla de Canadá llamada Devon.


----------



## SOY (17 Sep 2022)

El* 24/9/2022* llegará exactamente *3 x 3 x 666* días después de que se puso la primera piedra del *One World Trade Center.*









Calculate Duration Between Two Dates – Results


Results page for Date Calculator. Shows number of days between two dates.




www.timeanddate.com












One World Trade Center - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Sep 2022)

2+4 = *6*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Sep 2022)

Encontré esto 

Link en inglés


----------



## simenthal (17 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hay un tipo en Twitter que profetiza catástrofes basándose en la Biblia y dijo que la inversión sería debida a que un planetoide se acerca lo suficiente como para que la gravedad haga girar el eje magnético N/S. Pero si lo piensas sería un poco culo unas horas o unos días, luego, igual daría, es algo que ya ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia.
> 
> Este fulano decía que sería un giro en torno a los 90 grados con respecto a lo que hay ahora. Pero no solo el magnético, sino el eje de rotación también. Esto haría que la India estuviera en un polo Norte. A cagar al iceberg en vez de a la playa.



Pues yo sigo a una astrofísica italiana científica de partículas y física cuántica , lo fascinante y aterrador para algunos es que cuando los polos pasen por el punto zero , se cortará el campo electromagnético que es aquel que nos deja ver una pequeña parte del espectro completo de como aparecen las cosas que nos rodean. Este momento será singular , como el último hace 40000 años , no hubo cataclismo pero si muchos cambios , empezaron a desaparecer los neandhertales y la megafauna , el planeta se pobló de nuevas especies . Esta vez no sabemos que podría pasar y todo dependerá de cómo bien dices , si el eje de la tierra se moverá . Ojala lo hiciera ynae pusiera recto , tendriamos la eterna primavera y si en este reajuste la luna se moviera un poco hacia atrás quedaría mucha menos gravedad , y los que sobrevivan para probarlo verían como sus movimientos serían mucho más ligeros y deberían aprender a respirar más lentamente para hacer más efectiva la misma respiración. 
Es fascinante pensar que físicamente está a punto de aparecer un nuevo mundo . 
Esta mujer cuenta más cosas increíbles , la sigo pq al fin y al cabo es una científica , aunque ella misma se define herética.
Giuliana conforto , de nada ....


----------



## robirue (17 Sep 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> 2+4 = *6*



9=6 2+0+2+2=6


----------



## SOY (17 Sep 2022)

Murió contando *8* meses y *8 *días de 2022, el día del nacimiento de la Virgen María.

8/9/22 + (*8 *+ *8*) días = 24/9/22
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lord Kalki (18 Sep 2022)

Es posible que ya este ocurriendo... me explico...

En la película oxígeno estrenada en Netflix el año pasado, se menciona Omicron 267 como nombre de la sujeto protagonista. El argumento de la película es como si el tema del covid y nuevas enfermedades infecciosas hubieran perdurado en el futuro amenazando a toda la humanidad. Y la única salvación que proponen es confiar en la ciencia y su arca. Una película de alto presupuesto en Netflix que por huevos han tenido que tocar para dejar un mensaje oculto.

Omicron 267 - Palabra clave

267 días después de anunciarse oficialmente la cepa Omicron, es 20 de agosto de 2022.

En Montenegro, el 20 de agosto ocurrió uno de los ciberataques mas contundentes hasta la fecha que aún sus efectos perduran en todo el país.

Desde el primer momento se ha acusado a hackers rusos y su gobierno como autores del ataque. El ataque ha colapsado y paralizado el país incluyendo perturbaciones en el sistema civil y servicios. Todo por un ataque ransomware , que llaman "ZERODATE". Curiosa palabra que recuerda a paciente zero. Aún no han solucionado el problema y hasta el FBI ha metido las narices oficialmente para construir una versión creíble que se pueda explicar más adelante por todos los medios.

Después también están los iraníes, china y estados unidos últimamente muy activos lanzándose ciberataques mutuamente, y sobre todo anunciándolo oficialmente. Están preparando el terreno para anunciarlo ante el mundo. La llamada y tan anunciada , ciberguerra. Es lo que creo que nos van a vender.


Mi opinión de esto, es que esta clase de ciberataques producidos por el gobierno de Rusia podrían comportarse como una cepa de virus (obviamente orquestada), y propagarse a todos los sistemas de países de todo el mundo. Y de esta forma forzar a los gobiernos a realizar una cuarentena de red o apagón preventivo. La excusa ideal para trastocar todo el sistema y manipularlo a su antojo. Es lo que he nombrado en muchas ocasiones, auto demolición controlada del viejo sistema para lograr una renovación íntegra al nuevo sistema puramente digital. Todo controlado por las élites.

15 de septiembre La OMS visualiza el fin de la pandemia pero aún no ha terminado...

21 de septiembre es el día oficial del orgullo pagano

24 de septiembre es el día internacional contra el cáncer. La humanidad puede ser un cáncer desde el punto de vista de un filántropo con mucho poder. 

25-26 de septiembre , es el nuevo año judío.

4 de octubre , comienza la fiesta más importante para los judíos, el yom kippur.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Sep 2022)

Lo que ha disparado las alarmas, por lo que leía anoche, es que todas las estrellas norteamericanas, desde Justin Bieber a Lady Gaga, Madonna, todos los raperos y hasta Bad Bunny han suspendido todos los conciertos que tenían programados hasta enero.

No es que no hayan programado, es que tenían programados y los han suspendido. Algunos pensábamos que los conciertos son solo para el verano y es lógico, pero es verano siempre en alguna parte cuando eres una estrella. La Paquira de Jerez no da un concierto en Sydney o en Rio de Janeiro, pero Lady Gagá, sí. Así que la estacionalidad relativamente no cuenta.









Foo Fighters


Buy tickets for Foo Fighters concerts near you. See all upcoming 2022-23 tour dates, support acts, reviews and venue info.




www.songkick.com


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Sep 2022)

Lord Kalki dijo:


> Es posible que ya este ocurriendo... me explico...
> 
> En la película oxígeno estrenada en Netflix el año pasado, se menciona Omicron 267 como nombre de la sujeto protagonista. El argumento de la película es como si el tema del covid y nuevas enfermedades infecciosas hubieran perdurado en el futuro amenazando a toda la humanidad. Y la única salvación que proponen es confiar en la ciencia y su arca. Una película de alto presupuesto en Netflix que por huevos han tenido que tocar para dejar un mensaje oculto.
> 
> ...




Mis once, joder. Que 10 me parecen pocos.


----------



## 4motion (18 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo que ha disparado las alarmas, por lo que leía anoche, es que todas las estrellas norteamericanas, desde Justin Bieber a Lady Gaga, Madonna, todos los raperos y hasta Bad Bunny han suspendido todos los conciertos que tenían programados hasta enero.
> 
> No es que no hayan programado, es que tenían programados y los han suspendido. Algunos pensábamos que los conciertos son solo para el verano y es lógico, pero es verano siempre en alguna parte cuando eres una estrella. La Paquira de Jerez no da un concierto en Sydney o en Rio de Janeiro, pero Lady Gagá, sí. Así que la estacionalidad relativamente no cuenta.
> 
> ...



Y me parece muy fiable, porque todos estos son ESCORIA GLOBALISTA Y MARIONETAS DE LAS ÉLITES.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Sep 2022)

Algo GORDO se viene.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo que ha disparado las alarmas, por lo que leía anoche, es que todas las estrellas norteamericanas, desde Justin Bieber a Lady Gaga, Madonna, todos los raperos y hasta Bad Bunny han suspendido todos los conciertos que tenían programados hasta enero.
> 
> No es que no hayan programado, es que tenían programados y los han suspendido. Algunos pensábamos que los conciertos son solo para el verano y es lógico, pero es verano siempre en alguna parte cuando eres una estrella. La Paquira de Jerez no da un concierto en Sydney o en Rio de Janeiro, pero Lady Gagá, sí. Así que la estacionalidad relativamente no cuenta.
> 
> ...



Debes abrir un hilo propio.

Algo gordo se VIENE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Sep 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Debes abrir un hilo propio.
> 
> Algo gordo se VIENE.
> 
> ...



Ya abrí uno en conspiraciones sobre las criptomonedas. Allí voy posteando lo que voy recogiendo. Es todo lo mismo, la plandemia, la guerra, las CBDC, el entierro de la Queen, son todo episodios de la misma película.

El post sobre Blackrock, que son un actor importante en esta tramoya.






El mundo le pertenece a un puñado de judíos a través de la mega corporación BlackRock


Tal cual, somos esclavos de la élite judía supremacista a través de su mega corporación financiera BlackRock.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 4motion (18 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Ya abrí uno en conspiraciones sobre las criptomonedas. Allí voy posteando lo que voy recogiendo. Es todo lo mismo, la plandemia, la guerra, las CBDC, el entierro de la Queen, son todo episodios de la misma película.
> 
> El post sobre Blackrock, que son un actor importante en esta tramoya.
> 
> ...



Si la noticias que dices son ciertas, y varias MARIONETAS HAN SUSPENDIDO conciertos, algo saben.

No he visto enlaces salvo el del grupo Foo fighters.

Pero puede cuadrar, porque a la reptil la entierran ya y pasaremos a otro EPISODIO. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SOY (18 Sep 2022)

El abogado contra la demagogia dice que el *24/9* declararán el *Estado de Alerta Energético*. Dale al play para escuchar ese trozo (13:37).


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Sep 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Algo asi deberia tener minimo la embergadura del 11s ,cualquiera que no fuera muy pequeño recuerda donde estaba en ese momento.



Pues yo por entonces ya era mayorcito y no me acuerdo de dónde estaba exactamente cuando me enteré de la noticia.


----------



## SOY (18 Sep 2022)

Trump publicó un vídeo horas después de que
el FBI asaltara su casa el* 8/8/22.




*

La canción elegida para ese vídeo fue una canción titulada *"Wwg1wga"*, de un tal* Richard Feelgood*,
publicada en youtube el *24/9**/2020*









.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SOY (18 Sep 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pues yo por entonces ya era mayorcito y no me acuerdo de dónde estaba exactamente cuando me enteré de la noticia.



Eso es porque todavía eras un borrego inconsciente. Cualquiera medianamiente despierto supo inmediatamente que ese día sería inolvidable.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Sep 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Eso es porque todavía eras un borrego inconsciente. Cualquiera medianamiente despierto supo inmediatamente que ese día sería inolvidable.



Yo ese día estaba con mi vida y me sudaba los cojones lo que pudiera ocurrir a miles de kilómetros y que solo podía ver por la tele. Después de verlo, lo olvidé rápidamente, solo me acuerdo de ello cuando vuelvo a ver las imágenes.

Sé que el mundo no ha vuelto a ser el mismo desde entonces, pero yo no podía hacer nada, al igual que ninguno de nosotros. Es peor lo de la plandemia, que también cambiará todo y eso sí que nos afecta directamente, pero al menos ahí pude tomar la decisión de no vacunarme.


----------



## Pura Sangre (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## amigos895 (20 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Según recientes palabras de un parlamentario alemán, será un dia en el que todos recordaremos donde estamos ...
> 
> ¿A QUE OSTIAS SE REFIERE?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

*REUTERS: " Not So Calm Before the Storm" ....*
 y pone un pic de un Dollar enrollado como un TURULO de coca. timestamp 6:11 ] 61= QANON ~


t.me/QWO17/40717

191 viewsItzaDEWsy, Sep 20 at 17:39

















REUTERS: " Not So Calm Before the Storm" .... y pone un pic de un Dollar enrollado como un TURULO de coca. timestamp 6:11 ] 61= QANON ~


REUTERS: " Not So Calm Before the Storm" .... y pone un pic de un Dollar enrollado como un TURULO de coca. timestamp 6:11 ] 61= QANON ~ t.me/QWO17/40717 191 viewsItzaDEWsy, Sep 20 at 17:39...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Spock (20 Sep 2022)

La Asamblea de la ONU se celebrará en esta semana.


ONU - Asamblea General:








La Asamblea General de la ONU arranca con Ucrania, Taiwan y la crisis energética como telón de fondo


Por primera vez desde 2019, Nueva York tiene una Asamblea Genera de Naciones Unidas más o menos normal. Eso sí: la nueva normalidad es menos agradable que la vieja normalidad. El c




amp.elmundo.es












Ucrania acentúa el cisma entre potencias en la Asamblea General de la ONU


Zelenski comparecerá a distancia el miércoles después de 101 países votaran a favor de permitirlo, 19 se abstuvieran y siete, entre ellos Rusia, lo rechazaran



elpais.com












Hambre y pobreza, crisis climática y energética y guerra, retos en la gran cita anual de la ONU


Guterres ha advertido de la reapertura de la brecha norte-sur conforme se acentúa la de oriente y occidente




amp.elperiodico.com






Aviso de redirección


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Sep 2022)

Spock dijo:


> La Asamblea de la ONU se celebrará en esta semana.
> 
> 
> ONU - Asamblea General:
> ...


----------



## Spock (20 Sep 2022)

DIRECTO | Asamblea general de Naciones Unidas. 
La Asamblea arranca en parte bajo la sombra de la guerra de Ucrania, la crisis energética agravada por ésta, que amenaza con liquidar las promesas de lucha contra el cambio climático de ediciones anteriores, y con la nueva Guerra Fría entre EEUU y China. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, asiste a la sesión de apertura del debate general del 77º periodo de sesiones de la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas, en el que también estará presente el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Sep 2022)

Territorios secesionistas ucranianos solicitan incorporarse a la Fed Rusa. Si son Rusia, Putin declarará la guerra para defender su propio territorio.

El día 24.


----------



## mmmarisa (22 Sep 2022)

Es el sábado y la luna nueva es el domingo día 25 (Rosh Jodesh)


----------



## Dramakey (22 Sep 2022)

Habrá que ir al super mañana a por lantunes


----------



## kicorv (23 Sep 2022)

Por si a alguien le cabe alguna duda, obviamente se refería al envío masivo de soldados desde Rusia. Eso u otra cosa que ya no va a pasar por haberlo avisado.


----------



## danilovix (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## wirel (23 Sep 2022)

Declaración de emergencia energética.


----------



## pakitakita (23 Sep 2022)

que tus padres por fin te confesarán que son hermanos









Chihuahuacización del forero DOC SMOKING


El líder supremo de la copropandi, el que preñaba almas a pelito Cuidado con vuestros familiares ancianos si vivís por Galicia Hay un camillero drogadicto suelto por ahí. Pero ahora se nos ha vuelto chihuahua y llora a la moderación Para lo que ha quedado el foro. Que le cambien el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Sep 2022)

Otra Profecía. Económica esta vez. La traduzco, porque no se puede pegar en el Google translator.






Sábado (el 24) Bancos y medios de pago online se quedan offline en Europa y USA pero rápidamente se contagia al resto del mundo. Se empieza a comentar que hay una crisis de liquidez.
Domingo. La gente intenta sacar el dinero del banco y no puede. Los comentarios en Twitter y Facebook son censurados. Crisis declarada de liquidez en Europa la noche del domingo.
Lunes: BoA, JPM y GS insolventes según algunos. La Bolsa cae un 20%. La DTCC falla también.
Martes: La zona euro se funde. Los depósitos son confiscados y la gente pierde el dinero. Los fondos tienen cortos por importe de billones de dólares, que son también ejecutados.
Miércoles: La Bolsa cae otro 20% y el mercado inmobiliario un 50%. Se congelan otros mercados, como el de la plata y las commodities. Eso solo hace que el oro y la plata suban como en un cohete. Colapso general y se habla de Gran Depresión 2.0.
Jueves: Presión al Gobierno de USA para que dimita. La Bolsa ha caído el 86-95%. Colapso de la cadena de suministro. Supermercados desabastecidos. Rumores de golpe de estado en USA, que todo el mundo aprobaría. Estado policial, sin éxito.
Viernes: Aparecen los datos del fraude en las elecciones. Todo falso desde hace 40 años. Los principales líderes en paradero desconocido. El dólar es declarado no grato en muchos países, BRICS y otros. La deuda se denomina en otras monedas, evitando el dólar.

Ojo, pues.

PD: Estoy intentando saber de qué foro es para poneros el hilo.


----------



## Pepeprisas (23 Sep 2022)

Que voy a mear en el coche de la alcaldesa de mi city


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Sep 2022)

Me llegará el recibo del IBI


----------



## Falcatón (23 Sep 2022)

¡Nah!, ha sido en la noche del 21 de septiembre y ni os habéis enterado, estos negritos lo anunciaron:


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (23 Sep 2022)

Pues que será en Octubre. Es el preaviso de una semana antes. Cosas de alemanes.


----------



## Paisaje (23 Sep 2022)

pero qué exagerado eres... si solamente era porque había tormenta y no quería que a nadie le cayese un rayo......


----------



## Don Silverstein (23 Sep 2022)

Debe ser algo que destroze aún más al goyim pero sin matarlos de inmediato,es que si no, no tiene sentido que hayan vacunado al 70% de la población,para luego cargarselos con desastres naturales o guerras nucleares (aunque no lo descarto como he puesto en otro mensaje).
Mi orden en orden de probabilidad va desde:
1.Colapso financiero
2.Colapso energético (covid 2.0 versión ecosistema)
3.Ciberguerra
4.Evento que haga que los vacunados caigan aún más rápido,algunos de inmediato => cepa (inserte nombre) ha aparecido y realamente es más letal (son las vacunas más ese trigger) => Histeria colectiva => Opresión,reclusión,señalamiento y casi obligación de la vacuna al máximos (utilizarían la histeria a su favor,está vez si que sería por algo real,no los timo muertos en forma de maniquíes de 2020)
5.Comienza Guerra Nuclear WW3
6.Desastre natural de magnitudes enormes (incluso globales).
7.Los marcianos llegan.


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Sep 2022)

Si ocurre algo será cuando no lo esperemos, como siempre. Siempre se ha presentado de forma sorpresiva. No se produce ningún 'shock' sobre la gente si se especula y se mantiene alerta. Para estas cosas me pongo en la mente de un maltratador inteligente, en la forma de actuar que suele tener. También, puede ser que con tanto dar fechas produzca hastío en las personas y hagan como en la fábula "¡que viene el lobo!" Y, ¡zas! Pero esto ocurre por darles tanto bombo, demasiada atención se les presta a los 'monstruos'. Ya las 'noticias', y los medios de comunicación de masas me producen asco, repugnancia; y a la vez, una retahíla agotadora que me produce sopor. No es nada bueno mentalmente (que también repercute en el físico). Esto sólo un consejo del odiado "pepito grillo", la conciencia y la sabiduría se suele dejar de lado si nos pueden las emociones. Aunque muchos lo sabéis, no desconocéis el papel que tienen los _'mass media' _(incluido casi todo lo que encontramos por Internet).


----------



## visaman (23 Sep 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> El 24 de Septiembre está relacionado con el 8 de Septiembre :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1192186
> 
> 
> ...



voy a confesar la verdad, se habrán cumplido dos días desde que deje de fumar y se va liar la mundial.


----------



## Escachador (23 Sep 2022)

Joder, y yo sin comprar cerveza


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Sep 2022)

Pedro Antonio anuncia que se hará mujer y su esposo Begoño se descubre cómo hombre.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (23 Sep 2022)

Lo hemos aplazado. Ya les diré lo que hay.


----------



## Dramakey (23 Sep 2022)

Solo quedan unas horas para el fin del mundo


----------



## amigos895 (23 Sep 2022)

Dramakey dijo:


> Solo quedan unas horas para el fin del mundo



No olvidemos que el día tiene 24 horas  ya veo a muchos impacientes en la primera hora  sería brutal que pasase algo pero como siempre las cosas vienen sin aviso (exacto).


----------



## 0IGRES (23 Sep 2022)

Compañeros viendo que vamos a morir ha sido un placer haber tratado con vosotros el poco tiempo que he estado se os quiere no cambiéis ninguno salvo los gilipollas xD 

A ver qué pasa mañana...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2022)

Vamos a follar todos


----------



## Hans_Asperger (23 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Vamos a follar todos*



¿¿¿ Entonces al final me dejas meterte el pizarrín ???


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Entonces al final me dejas meterte el pizarrín ???



El último día del planeta lo voy a pasar con una birra


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Entonces al final me dejas meterte el pizarrín ???



Joder anda que ha tardado, siempre al acecho


----------



## COVID 8M (23 Sep 2022)

Ya os lo digo yo. Mi mujer está con mis hijos en el concierto de Dani Martín. A la vuelta traen burguers.


----------



## Akira. (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hans_Asperger (23 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *El último día del planeta lo voy a pasar con una birra*



Primero polvete con tu @Hans_Asperger , y luego birrita, Mi Amor...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Primero polvete con tu @Hans_Asperger , y luego birrita, Mi Amor...



Eso sería tiempo perdido en el que podría estar bebiendo


----------



## Hans_Asperger (23 Sep 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas , si es verdad que se cargan a "Winnie The Pooh", al final sí que se termina armando el 24...


----------



## jake (23 Sep 2022)

Cariños, quedan 5 minutos para que empiece el día D.


----------



## Djokovic (23 Sep 2022)

__





Golpe de Estado en China. Jinpin arrestado.


No juguéis con mis sentimientos, no obstante grabad las caras de los prourssos cuando lean el titular.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Sep 2022)

Se viene el desastre en un minuto


----------



## zeromus44 (24 Sep 2022)

¡FELIZ 24 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2022!


----------



## BlackFriar (24 Sep 2022)

Ya es 24. 00:00 ¿Capasao?


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (24 Sep 2022)

Yo a la mañana me voy a comprar un sofá de puta madre, que el que tiene la casera me está destrozando el chasis


----------



## NORDWAND (24 Sep 2022)

Cri-cri, cri-cri, cri-cri...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Sep 2022)

De momento mi perro me pide más comida, el fin está cerca.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Sep 2022)

¿Ya estoy muerto?

¿Y mis vírgenes? A ver, quien es el hijo de puta que me las ha robado!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

Irena Montero no rectifica y afirma que “ El inicio del acceso a la pornografía violenta en España es a los ocho años.”


¿Tiene que hacer lo que quieren unos hijos de la gran puta que se dedican a difamarla con videos manipulados? Aquí se lo explica a un novio tuyo: El vídeo compartido en redes es un fragmento de una comparecencia más amplia, que ha sido cortado y se difunde fuera de contexto. El vídeo de...




www.burbuja.info








*Joe Biden Stuns Teachers with Comment on Meeting Love Interest 
When She Was 12 Years Old*
by Kyle BeckerSeptember 23, 2022







Joe Biden continues to raise suspicions about his sexual proclivities towards minors.


The president on Friday made yet another extremely awkward remark at a DNC speaking event with teachers from the National Education Association. Watch:​

“But guess what?” he said. “We got a lot to do. Gotta say hi to me,” he added to his current wife Jill Biden.


“We go back a long way. She was 12. I was 30,” he said as the audience laughed. “But anyway, this woman helped me get an awful lot done.”



While Joe Biden didn’t start dating Jill Biden until she was in her twenties, Biden’s comments draw fresh scrutiny on old allegations that have been either dismissed with ‘fact checks’ or swept under the rug.

In an Instagram post in 2020, Jill Biden claimed that Joe called her out of the blue in 1975. This would have been approximately when she was 24 years old.







“How did you get this number?” she wrote. “Those were the first words I spoke to Joe when he called me out of the blue on a Saturday in 1975.”
However, Joe Biden’s remarks today suggest he knew her when she was half that age: 12 years old.
A purported ‘fact check’ sought to downplay speculation that Joe Biden knew Jill before his wife had tragically died in a car crash in 1972, along with his 13-month-old daughter Naomi.​
“According to the White House website, the first couple ‘married at the United Nations Chapel in New York City in 1977 and she became the mother of his two sons, Beau and Hunter. Their daughter, Ashley, was born in 1981’,” MEAWW wrote. “Jill was married to her first husband, Bill Stevenson, from 1970 to 1975. Although there have been reports of Stevenson alleging that Jill and Biden had met while Stevenson was still married to Jill, the FLOTUS has denied the accusations.”



> Yet, Joe Biden today puts the year that they actually met in 1963, which would have been nine years before his wife’s accident.
> 
> 
> Whether this is yet another case of Joe Biden’s senility and braggadocious nature getting away from him by making a ‘joke’ in poor taste, it would be best for the president to steer well clear of making such remarks, given his track record.
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

*Lesmes empieza a buscar un despacho de 'juez raso' en el TS 
a la vista de la desidia de PP y Gobierno *














Lesmes empieza a buscar un despacho de 'juez raso' en el TS a la vista de la desidia de PP y Gobierno


Transcurridos 15 días desde que anunció la posibilidad de dimitir, esperaba que al menos los negociadores de la renovación del CGPJ se reunieran.




www.elespanol.com





*Transcurridos 15 días desde que anunció la posibilidad de dimitir, esperaba que al menos los negociadores de la renovación del CGPJ se reunieran.*
22 septiembre, 2022 02:43 @Maria_peral​
El presidente del Poder Judicial, Carlos Lesmes, ha empezado a *buscar un despacho de magistrado* en la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, a la que le corresponde volver cuando cese en su cargo actual.
Lesmes ha sido visto este miércoles por la tarde recorriendo los despachos de la Sala que se encuentran libres con la finalidad de elegir uno de ellos, según han informado a EL ESPAÑOL fuentes del alto tribunal.
El gesto de la máxima autoridad judicial se produce horas después de que los negociadores de los dos sectores del Consejo General del Poder Judicial hayan celebrado su segunda reunión sobre la elección de dos nuevos magistrados para el Tribunal Constitucional. Ya superado el plazo dado por el Gobierno a través de una reforma legal exprés, no se ha alcanzado ningún acuerdo y ni siquiera se ha concretado una fecha para el siguiente encuentro.
[El cónclave del CGPJ sobre la elección de jueces del TC acaba sin acuerdo y sin nueva fecha de reunión]
La renovación del tribunal de garantías -que también compete al Gobierno, al que corresponde designar a otros dos magistrados- no es lo único que no avanza.
Han pasado dos semanas desde que, en la solemne apertura del año judicial presidida por el rey Felipe VI, Lesmes sugiriera la *posibilidad de dimitir* si no se produce la sustitución del CGPJ o, en su defecto, si no se devuelven al Consejo las competencias para efectuar nombramientos judiciales discrecionales.
Debido una* ley promovida por el Gobierno de Sánchez*, desde marzo de 2021 el órgano de gobierno del Poder Judicial no puede cubrir las vacantes del Tribunal Supremo o las presidencias de Tribunales Superiores y Audiencias Provinciales, lo que está causando disfunciones en la administración de Justicia.



​ *El presidente del CGPJ Carlos Lesmes planea dimitir el 5 de octubre*

El máximo responsable del órgano de Gobierno de los magistrados en España cumpliría así su ultimatum al Gobierno














El presidente del CGPJ Carlos Lesmes planea dimitir el 5 de octubre


El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), Carlos Lesmes, planea dimitir el próximo 5 de octubre. Así lo asegura el diario 'El...




www.telemadrid.es





 22 de septiembre de 2022 - 08:33 (Actualizado: 22 de septiembre de 2022 - 08:33)
El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), *Carlos Lesmes*, planea *dimitir* el próximo *5 de octubre*. Así lo asegura el *diario 'El Debate'*. Según el digital Lesmes convocará un pleno extraordinario para el próximo 3 de octubre en el que se nombrará dos nuevos magistrados para la corte de garantías del órgano de gobierno de los jueces.


* Lesmes pone el 3 de octubre como fecha límite para renovar el Tribunal Constitucional *

Dos días después pretende abandonar su cargo dejando *descabezado* el órgano judicial. Consumaría de esta forma el ultimatum dado a Gobierno y oposición para que renovaran el CGPJ.​


----------



## AH1N1 (24 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> voy a confesar la verdad,* se habrán cumplido dos días desde que deje de fumar* y se va liar la mundial.



Entonces ya no la chupas?


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Otro día en el que no pasará una mierda. Nos vemos pasado mañana.


----------



## amigos895 (24 Sep 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Ya es 24. 00:00 ¿Capasao?





NORDWAND dijo:


> Cri-cri, cri-cri, cri-cri...





Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Ya estoy muerto?
> 
> ¿Y mis vírgenes? A ver, quien es el hijo de puta que me las ha robado!!!



Cabrones  siempre lo mismo sin dejar tiempo a nada xD.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Otro día en el que no pasará una mierda. Nos vemos pasado mañana.



Pero la cerveza bien que te la has jincado.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Eso sería tiempo perdido en el que podría estar bebiendo*



También puedes beberte una cervecita simultáneamente mientras yo te meto el pizarrín con furia porcina, las mujeres sois más versátiles, podeis hacer dos cosas a la vez, Cosita...


----------



## nraheston (24 Sep 2022)

¿Golpe de Estado en China?
Han cancelado más de 6000 vuelos en apenas un día, vehículos militares poniendo rumbo a Pekín, y Xi Jinpig no aparece y se lleva mal con Jiang Zemin y otros jerarcas del Partido Comunista Chino, además de que han condenado a cadena perpetua y pena de muerte a altos ex funcionarios incluyendo ex un ministro.








La cancelación masiva de vuelos en China no tiene razones claras


Casi el 60 por ciento de los vuelos en China fueron cancelados el miércoles, según los medios estatales. ...




es.theepochtimes.com













China condena a cadena perpetua por corrupción a exministro de Justicia


En un principio, el ex funcionario público había sido condenado a pena de muerte por haber aceptado más de 60 millones de dólares en sobornos.




larepublica.pe












Condenado a muerte un exministro de Justicia de China por prevaricación y cohecho


Un tribunal de China ha condenado a muerte este jueves al exministro de Justicia Fu Zhenghua por...




www.europapress.es




Además de que ahora apenas hay tráfico aéreo.








Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## nraheston (24 Sep 2022)

__





Golpe de Estado en China. Jinpin arrestado.


No juguéis con mis sentimientos, no obstante grabad las caras de los prourssos cuando lean el titular.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlackFriar (24 Sep 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticias sin confirmar... rumores, nada de fuentes...
Prefiero quedarme con el meteorito purificador...


----------



## Taniyama (24 Sep 2022)

Pues por el momento yo sigo igual de muerto. No ha pasado nada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akira. (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pabloom (24 Sep 2022)

De momento sin ninguna novedad destacable en tierras del apóstol. Hace fresco


----------



## el ejpertoc (24 Sep 2022)

Por aquí, cielo despejado, viento en calma y unos 19 grados de temperatura. Por la ventana veo a un abuelo andando y a una mujer paseando al chucho. Nos mantendremos en contacto.


----------



## Akira. (24 Sep 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> De momento sin ninguna novedad destacable en tierras del apóstol. Hace fresco



Pronto hará calor, mucho calor, de las nukes que van a caer.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (24 Sep 2022)

Norte de Barcelona. Fresquito y algún payaso son las mallas fosforito haciendo equilibrios sobre la bici.

¡Pasamos conexión a Valencia!

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## CliffUnger2 (24 Sep 2022)

¿Sabéis a qué hora será? Es que tengo una boda a las 14:00, lo digo por ahorrarme el papelillo.


----------



## Feynman (24 Sep 2022)

Hola, ¿seguís ahí? Queda alguien vivo?


----------



## yorick (24 Sep 2022)

sin novedad en Alicante, viento del oeste 5 nudos


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> También puedes beberte una cervecita simultáneamente mientras yo te meto el pizarrín con furia porcina, las mujeres sois más versátiles, podeis hacer dos cosas a la vez, Cosita...



La cerveza me da ganas de mear


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero la cerveza bien que te la has jincado.



Que va, si no salí. Y en casa no bebo


----------



## GordoFanegas (24 Sep 2022)

De momento ha ocurrido un tostadón con jamón del bueno y aceite y un cafelazo.


----------



## Debunker (24 Sep 2022)

En el subforo de la guerra, hay dos hilos sin confirmar ni fuente fiables más allá de algún twitter : golpe de estado en China, y bomba atómica sobre Varsovia, tenéis donde elegir


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (24 Sep 2022)

Deberíais jugaros la cuenta, si no, no tiene gracia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Sep 2022)

Costa Asturiana, toda la noche lloviendo, ahora está despejando.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (24 Sep 2022)

Por aquí no han caído nukes y hace un día cojonudo,cambio


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)

Mi vecina se ha tirado un pedo de coliflor.


----------



## Pili33 (24 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi vecina se ha tirado un pedo de coliflor.



Y lo a gusto que me he quedado!


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Sep 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Norte de *Barcelona*. Fresquito y algún payaso son las mallas fosforito haciendo equilibrios sobre la bici.
> 
> ¡Pasamos conexión a *Valencia*!



En Valencia no queremos de los catalanes ni el pase de conexión. Cambio y corto.


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Sep 2022)

me dijo el vecino que hoy hace un poco más de frío, que ha llegado el otoño y tal

no se ven nukes, y habrá fútbol


----------



## visaman (24 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi vecina se ha tirado un pedo de coliflor.



despues de follartela?


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> despues de follartela?



Después de follarme a su perro, ella solo miraba.


----------



## visaman (24 Sep 2022)

he puesto 22 velas negras al OP


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (24 Sep 2022)

Hoy he cagado un tremendo zurullo, me he quedado muy agosto, hace dos que no cago.


----------



## Adelaido (24 Sep 2022)

Yo esta noche me voy al Whitehouse, y que le den por culo al fin del mundo.
En total si he de morir lo haré con gusto, si no es ahora será como mucho dentro de 8 décadas.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (24 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> he puesto 22 velas negras al OP



Sumadas a mis 644 dan 666
Coinsidensia?
Moriremos cienes de ceves


----------



## visaman (24 Sep 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Sumadas a mis 644 dan 666
> Coinsidensia?
> Moriremos cienes de ceves



para nada tenemos sintonisasion astral fuldupex hermano


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Sep 2022)

Tengo preparados diez litros de cerveza y medio pollo asado para celebrar hoy la desaparición de Cataluña.

Pero no, pasan las horas y la bomba termonuclear rusa no cae en Barcelona.

Emosioengañaos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Sep 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Lo hemos aplazado. Ya les diré lo que hay.



Estáis esperando a la autoridad competente? Donde esta el elefante blanco?


----------



## Hans_Asperger (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Otro día en el que no pasará una mierda*. Nos vemos pasado mañana.



Lo que sí que pasará -tarde o temprano- es que te meteré el pizarrín: horadaré ese chochito frondoso, cueste lo que cueste... y después de correrme abundantemente adentro tuya ("a pelo", siempre "a pelo") me prepararás una rica tortilla de patata con cebolla, huelga decir...

@Jevitronka , Cosita, has de recordar que soy un soldado de Infantería de Los Tercios Viejos de Flandes: *¡¡¡ JAMÁS ME RINDO !!!*


----------



## Felson (24 Sep 2022)

Una nueva conspiración dentro de la conspiración. Hoy sigue sin pasar nada que no pasara antes y ya es casi de noche en la mitad del mundo. Tal vez esa sea la gran tragedia que ocurrirá este 24 de septiembre y que no es otra que todo sigue igual.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *La cerveza me da ganas de mear*



Mejor Cosita, así de paso me haces la "Lluvia Dorada", todo son ventajas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

IGNORO EL HILO --> DEJAR DE SEGUIR
PARA EVITAR QUE ME SALGA ESTA MIERDA CADA VEZ QUE LOS CM LO UPEEN CON COMENARIOS CHORRAS


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (24 Sep 2022)

En viendo que aquestes Jinetes ni anuncian Apocalipsis ni "farrapos de gaitas" me dispuse a traginar un "amago de cocido" a las 16:00.

Hoy, sábado 24 de septiembre del año de Nuestro Señor 2022, cautivo y desarmado el último reducto formado por chorizo, jamón, garbanzos y patatas he alcanzado mis últimos objetivos.

La comida ha terminado.










Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (24 Sep 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En Valencia no queremos de los catalanes ni el pase de conexión. Cambio y corto.



Que somos todos españoles.

¡Atención! ¡Noticia de alcance!
Comunican posible Golpe de Estado en el 33 de la Avenida Tribulete. La portera y varios leales se han atrincherado en el cuarto de calderas y se mantienen encarnizados combates entre facciones.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Hans_Asperger (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1202678



Joder, eso totalmente pareciera La Sagra, Cosita...


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Joder, eso totalmente pareciera La Sagra, Cosita...



Muchas ciudades están así. Parece la ronda norte de Burgos


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Sep 2022)

Se acaba el tiempoooooooo


----------



## Ganndalf (24 Sep 2022)

lo que tiene que ocurrir ya esta ocurriendo, es el fin



Spoiler



el fin de los precios altos, aprovecha la promocion


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Cómo va el día? Cuántos os habéis muerto ya?


----------



## MICROLITO (24 Sep 2022)

cienes y cienes hasta las 24 horas.


----------



## amigos895 (25 Sep 2022)

Queda 40 minutos para acabar el día 24 en Canarias, como no caiga DE REPENTE una gran cantidad de agua y sea esto el mad max...


----------



## CliffUnger2 (25 Sep 2022)

Puta resaca. Yo que lo di todo, como si no hubiese mañana.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Deberíais jugaros la cuenta, si no, no tiene gracia.



yo prefiero hablar por privado de eso y en metalico


----------



## Wasi (25 Sep 2022)

Lo dejamos para OCTUBRE


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Sep 2022)

Una vez más, emosido engañado. Lefazo y un ban como un pan al Rappel de turno, por favor.


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Sep 2022)

¿Sucederá el próximo sábado 24 de septiembre de 2022 un gran evento que nadie olvidará?


Todos los líderes -cártel, gnomos y kapos- del planeta machihembrados en la capital del Imperio Anglo-Kojón para despedirse de la fallecida y satánica bajedad, dizque majestad: ultimando el plan y sincronizando los relojes.




www.mil21.es


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Sep 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Noticias sin confirmar... rumores, nada de fuentes...
> Prefiero quedarme con el meteorito purificador...



Noticias Rafapaypal style, como cuando arrestaron al papa y a vil puertas...jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Lo dejamos para OCTUBRE



es que es cuando va a ser realmente


----------



## cuñado de bar (25 Sep 2022)

Yo he aprendido lo siguiente. Las fechas son una estafa. Si algo ocurre, no te lo van a decir de antemano. Tiene que ser sin que nadie se lo espere, como el 11S. Esto además demostraron los foreros que era sacado de contexto y el político se refería a la invasión de Ucrania del 24 de febrero. Supongo que lo usaron para propagar esto. A pesar de eso, mucha gente cayó en la trampa y mucha gente entró al trapo. Un montón de canales de youtube y redes sociales.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Yo he aprendido lo siguiente. Las fechas son una estafa. Si algo ocurre, no te lo van a decir de antemano. Tiene que ser sin que nadie se lo espere, como el 11S. Esto además demostraron los foreros que era sacado de contexto y el político se refería a la invasión de Ucrania del 24 de febrero. Supongo que lo usaron para propagar esto. A pesar de eso, mucha gente cayó en la trampa y mucha gente entró al trapo. Un montón de canales de youtube y redes sociales.



eso pienso yo esas cosas vienen sin enterarte, por eso yo colecciono mis bendiciones sin moverme del ordenador ni del foro


----------



## davitin (25 Sep 2022)

Estaba claro capullos.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (25 Sep 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Joder, eso totalmente pareciera La Sagra, Cosita...






Ningún sector de la vida comunitaria reflejaba tan gráficamente la decadencia de La Sagra como las extrañas prácticas que tenían por escenario el puticlub de Valmojado. Si hasta entonces dicho antro sólo había prosperado en forma discreta y recatada, fomentado por los consejos ocasionales de unos cuantos ancianos experimentados, ahora eran los miembros de las clases altas quienes se presentaban, en traje de etiqueta, a los interesantes y dificilísimos exámenes de admisión. La brillante idea de Cacarique de entregar diplomas ilustrados a los vencedores fue, sin embargo, rechazada. Le explicaron que no se trataba de una facultad de estudios científicos, sino de un ritual.
La desintegración de los tejidos dio el primer impulso para la adopción de los vestidos escotados. Incluso señoras respetables —y éstas más que nadie, en realidad— llegaron a extremos inusitados en este sentido. A ellas se les atribuía la creación de los llamados menús . Sólo quiero insinuar aquí lo que esto significaba, encomendando el resto a la discreta imaginación de mis lectores.
Si me limitara a decir que se divertían y refocilaban con toda suerte de escarceos amorosos, no estaría ofreciendo un cuadro completo ni mucho menos. Los menús eran invitaciones impresas a fiestas de carácter íntimo. La sucesión —aparentemente inofensiva— de platos tales como sandwiches , asado de corzo y charlotte-russe , designaba una serie de detalles técnicos propios de la práctica amorosa que a ningún lector le agradaría conocer más de cerca.
También en mi antiguo Café se celebraban orgías misteriosas. En cierta ocasión observé cómo traían pilas de cuadros obscenos, espejos, bañeras y colchones. Cuando le pregunté al posadero qué significaba todo aquello:*
—*Pues nada, un pequeño arrangement —me respondió con una sonrisa dulzona. Cuando volví a pasar por la tarde vi que las persianas estaban cerradas, cosa que jamás había sucedido antes. En un cartel pegado de través sobre la puerta se leía: «Hoy, ¡reunión privada!» De dentro llegaban toda clase de ruidos, palabras aisladas y alucinantes risotadas. Unos cuantos sacerdotes que habían buscado refugio en La Sagra revelaron los misterios del Templo. Ya podéis imaginar cómo los interpretaría el populacho. Los órganos de la reproducción no eran concebidos como símbolos de fuerzas y placeres misteriosos, sino que fueron groseramente divinizados, esperándose de ellos todo tipo de ayuda. Incluso el mayor de todos los misterios, el secreto de la sangre, había sido divulgado, y de él surgió el germen de la locura. Ésta pudo haber sido la causa del inmenso y aniquilador desenfreno que se apoderó de todos los instintos. Frente a la invasión de tantos animales peligrosos era natural que la gente se agrupara para protegerse mutuamente. Con este pretexto empezaron a dormir en grupos pequeños bajo el techo de una misma tienda. El hermoso nombre dado a esta medida de seguridad era: sueño colectivo .
Hacía un calor infernal; en los charcos y sinuosidades que jalonaban la orilla del río flotaban débiles llamitas de color azul. Una eterna luz crepuscular se cernía sobre La Sagra.
Me puse a caminar por el campamento, cuya inusitada calma me llamó al punto la atención. Los habitantes de La Sagra yacían allí desparramados y se miraban entre sí con los párpados entornados. Todos parecían oprimidos por una angustia latente, como si estuvieran a la espera de algo. De repente percibí una especie de murmullo que iba en aumento y una risa contenida empezó a propagarse por todo el campo. ¡Me embargó un repentino sentimiento de terror! Algo así como el súbito estallido de una enfermedad mental. Y entonces, al igual que una tormenta cuando irrumpe bruscamente en el horizonte, los sexos se precipitaron unos al encuentro de otros.
Nada fue respetado, ni los lazos familiares, ni la enfermedad o la juventud. Ningún ser humano pudo sustraerse a los embates del instinto elemental, y cada cual buscaba, con los ojos desorbitados por la avidez, un cuerpo al que aferrarse.
Yo me precipité al horno de ladrillos, donde me oculté. Por un pequeño agujero en la pared pude presenciar entonces una escena dantesca.
De todas partes surgían quejidos y lamentos, interrumpidos esporádicamente por agudos chillidos y hondos suspiros aislados. Un mar de carne desnuda se arremolinaba y vibraba a un ritmo intermitente. Frío y totalmente ajeno, me puse a observar la absurda y elemental mecánica del proceso, descubriendo un aspecto insectil y grotesco en el convulsivo espectáculo. Un vapor sanguinolento fue inundando todo el campo; el resplandor de las fogatas oscilaba sobre el torbellino de carne, destacando aquí y allá algunos grupos. Recuerdo vivamente a un hombre barbudo y ya mayor que, acuclillado en el suelo, miraba fijamente el regazo de una mujer encinta. Lentamente fue musitando una serie de palabras ininteligibles… era como la plegaria de un loco.
De repente escuché una serie de alaridos, mezcla de dolor y de júbilo. Con indecible horror observé que una prostituta pelirrubia había emasculado a un borracho con los dientes. Vi los vidriosos ojos del hombre que se revolcaba en su propia sangre; casi al mismo tiempo un hacha descendió silbando: el mutilado había encontrado un vengador. Los onanistas se retiraron a los rincones oscuros de las tiendas: un poco más lejos resonaban estruendosos ¡bravos!: allí copulaban nuestros animales domésticos, poseídos por el frenesí colectivo.
Sin embargo, lo que más me impresionó fue la expresión de aquellos rostros pálidos o acalorados, una expresión de semiinconsciencia con ribetes de estupidez, que permitía adivinar que esos pobres diablos no actuaban bajo los impulsos de su libre albedrío. Eran verdaderos autómatas, máquinas que, una vez puestas en marcha, quedaban abandonadas a sí mismas… ¡el espíritu debía de hallarse en otro lugar!…
Juan apareció uniformado y con algunos miembros de la banda de Jacques: fue como echar leña al fuego. Poco después trajeron un piano y empezó a aporrear las teclas, repitiendo varias veces del principio al fin la misma melodía callejera. Impulsados por bestiales voces de mando, los más ebrios trataban de copular agrupados en columnas. Los niños eran incitados unos contra otros. Pude observar de cerca aquel espectral infierno, sumido en la niebla rojiza que llegaba desde el río. ¡De pronto despertó la sed de sangre! Un mugriento y gigantesco muchacho se incorporó de un salto y, mugiendo como un toro, se lanzó contra otro esgrimiendo un largo cuchillo. ¡Un crimen! ¡Luego otro! El individuo actuaba bajo los efectos de un ataque de rabia. Los demás interrumpieron sus delirantes forcejeos. Varias mujeres, pálidas como la cera, empezaron a revolcarse en el suelo, víctimas de convulsiones histéricas.
De todas partes fueron llegando entonces los rugidos de los que sucumbían al delirio criminal. ¡Ni los animales bramaban de aquel modo! Los más rabiosos se destrozaban en duelos criminales. La turba derribó luego los portones de las bodegas y arrastró enormes toneles hasta el campamento. ¡Todos se embriagaron! Una bulliciosa multitud se trasladó seguidamente a los baños públicos, y detrás de ella algún bromista cerró las puertas. Durante varias horas se oyeron sus espeluznantes gritos de auxilio, pero el resto del campamento, aletargado por el alcohol, hizo caso omiso de ellos. Por último los gritos cesaron… Una manada de cocodrilos satisfechos se fue deslizando al agua.
Algunos violaron tumbas recién cavadas en el cementerio de la iglesia. Un perro sarnoso, atraído por el olor de la sangre, se precipitó sobre los restos de un gato aplastado.
De pronto percibí una figura acuclillada a mi lado: era el marqués, que me miraba con una sonrisa estúpida.*
— *Señor Marqués, ¿cómo se encuentra? —dije intentando sacudirle suavemente.*
—*Señor Inútil —dijo con voz lenta y volvió a reírse para sus adentros. Entonces me di cuenta: el infeliz había perdido la razón tras la pérdida de su amada.
La mayoría de las fogatas se fueron apagando, y la calma volvió a imponerse. Me aseguré bien de que podía abandonar sin peligro mi escondite. Sólo se oían los ronquidos de los borrachos. Aún brillaba una gran hoguera, alimentada por el piano. A su resplandor distinguí entonces una ancha figura: Dodoria.
Vestía de frac, como si se hallase en una fiesta, y estaba fumando su inevitable pipa corta. Se iba abriendo paso por entre los cuerpos dormidos. Una mujer desnuda, que se había incorporado a medias, intentó cerrarle el camino, pero ¡plaf!, recibió un latigazo que dibujó una estría roja y candente sobre la blanca espalda. Un travelo surgió de las tinieblas y se notó su olor a macho.*
*
La hora de Dodoria había llegado.


----------



## M4rk (25 Sep 2022)

Finalmente, como siempre y en definitiva, no ha pasado nada. 

¿Cuál es la próxima cita?


----------



## Guaguei (25 Sep 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Finalmente, como siempre y en definitiva, no ha pasado nada.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la próxima cita?




podria ser esto, no lo se, no se de donde saca la informacion



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Y ENCIMA EL VINCENT OS APAGA EL INTERRUPTOR SWITCH ESE
> 
> 
> AHORA SI QUE SI CONFIRMADO
> ...


----------



## kicorv (27 Sep 2022)

Al final se refería al comienzo de la Isla de las Tentaciones.

Ridiculous.

Si yo fuera otro diputado alemán, en el próximo pleno le preguntaba: ka pachao aramis fuster???? Ka pachao?


----------



## el futuro (29 Sep 2022)

Fue el 27.


----------

